# removing center counsole to install cup holder



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

any pics???
thanks chuck


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: removing center counsole to install cup holder (modstyle)*

you can use the steps in this. 
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...25059


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: removing center counsole to install cup holder (rs4-380)*

thanks a bunch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

